# Basic Mixes



## Barno van der Westhuizen

Hi there i'm looking for just plain old mixes ,something that just takes 2 maybe 3 concentrates to mix.
I don't mix for my self however I do mix for the rest of my family and my dad is really fond of a double mint and that's just peppermint and spearmint mixed.

So if anyone has some recipes please let me know ,might be a good place to start for some other people as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Check out the diy thread loads of info and recipes. You can also try FW Cherry blast at around 6-8% with what even base 50/50 or 70/30 vg and pg nice cherry menthol vape very similar to cherry Halls 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Found this yesterday, may be worth a go.


----------



## 6ghost9

Well what I have discovered on my DIY Single flavour mission so far:

FW Cherry Blast: 10% (I like it abit stronger, leave it to steep for 2 weeks and its amazing)
FW Jungle Juice: 12% (Fruity with a nice menthol kick. IF you let it steep till its a darker yellow it becomes a coil killer)
FA Fuji Apple: 3-4%
FLV Wild Melon: 3-4%
FW Blue Ice: 10% (Lovely Blueberry Menthol)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raslin

ADV for me is TFA pineapple @10-12%. Shakeep and vape


----------



## Greyz

Strawberry Ripe @ 12% shake and vape or steep for a week, it's good either way. 
I mix my base at 80/20 VG/PG - If your using 70/30 then maybe drop down to 10%.
I find my higher VG juices need a little more concentrate.


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen

Awsome thanks for the info so far helps me a lot ,wanted to try cherry with menthol but sounds like the cherry blast should do the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Barno van der Westhuizen said:


> Awesome thanks for the info so far helps me a lot ,wanted to try cherry with menthol but sounds like the cherry blast should do the same thing



My pleasure bud. I did the same thing as you when I started out, simple single flavour recipes but it didn't work out so well.
I would advise to stop buying concetrates because the website blurb sounds nice, instead rather buying ingredients for recipes or clones you like. 
Individual concentrates on their own can be good but when combined correctly you will be creating masterpieces. 

Some staple concentrates for me are (these are all from blck vapour or Pirates Grog) Strawberry Ripe, Strawberry, Bav Cream, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream, Graham cheesecake crust, Yellow cake and Sweetener or EM or Cotton Candy. Alot of recipes call for these ingredients and I ensure I have these at all times.


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen

Just looking to make a few randoms for my family for the time being , while I try making the clones and or the recipes from E-liquid calculator.
Atm I just mix Musk , tobacco and the double mint for them.

But my dad found mixing the double mint and tobacco works really nice for him as well.

But like I said just want some basic mixes to keep them happy ,hahaha


----------

